# Suche einen Partner den ich werben kann



## Leofax (20. April 2015)

Hallo Leute,

 

Erst mal zu mir:Realm Kel´thuzad (kann aber auch anders sein), Klassen habe freie Möglichkeiten, Fraktion kann man ja bereden , jeden Tag zeit außer Mittwochs (an manchen Tagen weniger aber nicht immer )

ADD Daten: Leofax#2189

 

Persönliche Daten: bin 16 Jahre alt, bin spaßig nett und würde sagen auch manchmal verpeilt dennoch für jeden Spaß zu haben

 

Bevorzuge es zu skypen

Würde mich tierisch freuen wenn sich wer meldet , da ich sehr gerne lvl und auch gerne neue chars anfange bin eher der pvp typ auch wenn ich nicht gut bin 

Mein Motto:  Lernen und BeLeren lassen ^^ 

 

Lg Lionlister/ Leofax

Das Angebot steht immer


----------



## Morates22 (31. Mai 2015)

Interesse adde mich in skype Slooti2


----------

